# Thunfisch im Ultraschallreiniger



## raubangler (11. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte mir vor einem Jahr ein chinesisches Ultraschallgerät (6l) gekauft.
150W Ultraschall und 300W Heizleistung.

Damit kam der kleine Yamaha AB wieder in Schwung.
Ein 'Fachbetrieb' hatte vorher ohne Resultat den Vergaser gereinigt und 50€ genommen.....

Nun ist Sous Vide angesagt und ein Gerät mit Heizung habe ich ja nun bereits.

Eben habe ich tiefgefrorene Thunfischsteaks bei Metro gekauft. 
Frisch gab es die auch und sogar im Angebot, aber bei der Methode ist einmal tiefgekühlt wohl gesünder.

Frage an die Profis:
Verträgt Thunfischfleisch Ultraschall und schwankende Temperaturen?

Der Ultraschall läßt sich nicht abschalten und das Gerät darf somit immer nur 30 min. am Stück laufen.
Die Temperatur steigt 1 Grad über die Einstellung (durch die Energie vom Ultraschall, die Heizung schaltet sich vorher ab) und fällt 2 Grad darunter in der Ruhephase.
Somit 3 Grad Schwankungsbreite.

Die marinierten Bio-Rindersteaks von Aldi waren übrigens der Hammer.
Am Ende noch 20 sec. je Seite in rauchender Pfanne und fertig waren die beste Steaks der Welt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Thunfisch im Ultraschallreiniger*

3 Grad Schwankung dürfte nix machen..

Die Ultraschallschwingungen? 

KEINE Ahnung....

Aber teil uns auf jeden Fall das Ergebnis mit ;-))))


----------



## zokker (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Thunfisch im Ultraschallreiniger*

vielleicht lösen sich ja die Gräten durch den Schall und man kann sie einfach raus schütteln ...


----------



## sprogoe (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Thunfisch im Ultraschallreiniger*

Oder aber, man kriegt tierische Blähungen nach dem Verzehr.|bigeyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Thunfisch im Ultraschallreiniger*

kann man die anzünden!


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Thunfisch im Ultraschallreiniger*

Probieren geht über studieren. Ich hab mir auch mal gefrorene Tunfischsteks von Frostata in der Pfanne gemacht, schlechter kanns nicht werden. Nur zu, aber berichte hier. Ohne (negative) Berichte lehrnt niemand was dazu.

Peter


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Thunfisch im Ultraschallreiniger*

thun fangfrisch wär natürlich das ding.
zu ultraschall und all den anderen nichtpfannenteckniken kann ich nix sagen, wenns um braten/grillen geht, da kann ich nur anraten das fleisch längs (mit der faser) und nicht quer (steak) zu schneiden. portugiesische erfahrung.

auftauen und lecker braten statt wellig gekocht (kann opa aber essen)

der versaubeutelung von thunfisch sollte ein ende gesetzt werden #6


----------



## raubangler (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Thunfisch im Ultraschallreiniger*

So soll das aussehen:
https://magazin.klarstein.com/rezept/thunfisch-steak/
Da die Steaks gefroren da rein kommen, bleiben sie ein paar Stunden im Wasserbad.

Ob das auch im ungenauen Ultraschallgerät was wird und ob der Ultraschall selbst auch noch Auswirkungen hat, sehe ich dann morgen.


----------



## raubangler (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Thunfisch im Ultraschallreiniger*

Funktioniert!

Ich hatte es dann mit 48 Grad (1,5h) gemacht, um kein Blut/Sushi mehr zu haben.
Das hätte ich hier schwer verkaufen können.....

Das war die Ausgangsbasis:




Dann mit Gewürzen aus dem Garten (selbst getrocknet... Thymian etc. etc.) in die casa-Tüten:



Nach 1,5h bei 48 Grad noch einmal in die rauchende Olivenölpfanne (30 sec. je Seite) und fertig.
Auf dem Bild aufgebrochen und nicht geschnitten:



War lecker und obersaftig.

Ob der Ultraschall auch was bewirkt hat oder nicht, kann ich mangels Vergleich schlecht sagen....


----------



## raubangler (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Thunfisch im Ultraschallreiniger*

Nun werden echte Steaks gereinigt....

Ich werde mir aber auf alle Fälle ein echtes Souse-Vide-Gerät besorgen.
Am besten so ein Teil zum ins Becken hängen.
Die werden momentan ja auch immer billiger.

Gute Literatur zu dem Thema:
http://www.addelice.com/docs/sous_vide_handbuch.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Thunfisch im Ultraschallreiniger*

hmmm, sieht interessant aus..
aber irgendwie auch recht fasrig und eigentlich etwas "weit" ..

Ist aber auf Fotos immer schlecht(er) zu beurteilen.
Wenns saftig war, passts doch!

Danke fürs berichten und einstellen!!!!!!


----------

